# Time for Uber and Lyft to remove the rating system



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

It is not practical anymore. Let's see:

Perhaps, at the beginning, people were hyped with ridesharing, especially after decades of having to deal with rude cab drivers. The excitemente made lots of riders to rate their drivers, therefore many veterans today have steady good ratings.

By now, especially on Uber, riders are not amazed anymore, and they use ridesharing as a normal basis, meaning that they don't care to give ratings anymore.

This creates the following problem which Uber and Lyft: riders who are likely to rate are the ones that did find a flaw in the ride. Yes, many still give 5 stars, and right now they are still the majority, but a great number of riders are not rating anymore which gives lees room for counteracting lower than 5 ratings, especially vicious 1-stars.

By now, it is like Uber and Lyft refuse to admit that the system is beginning to be inaccurate in terms of how drivers are. Let's get real, there are riders that give 1-stars for reasons our of control of the drivers, including profiling (my driver is of X race, seems to be from X religion, seems gay, etc.), vengeful rating (not allowed to smoke, do weed, or even something more severe), paying a lot for the ride because they thought it would be less, and more. Uber says that the rating does not count if they click some reasons that are not the drivers' fault, but simply by not explaining the reason, their 1-star plummets the driver's rating, and Uber does absolutely nothing.

I believe that if the rider gives less than 4 they should state the reason, an Uber should decide comparing the opinion/rating of others if the rating was fare. The same goes from drivers to riders. There is a lot tht can be done to make this job less stressful for drivers; the feedback SHOULD BE THE ONLY MECHANISM to decie the future of a driver. Not having 30 5 stars then someone drunk clicks the 1-star by accident and then the rating plummets to the terrible, dangerous threshold of 93/100 (an A in almost any other rating/grading system). Maybe too many consecutive or frequent 1-stars could catch the attention from Uber, but feedback should the deciding factor. Of course, these are subject to unfair critiques from riders, but it is lees likely to spend a few minutes to put a driver's job on jeopardy by writing a negative feedback than someone who has a crush on you and you don't respond as he or she wants then gives you a 1-star just because "they did not fall for me".

There are tons of unfair reasons to give someone 1 star and both companies should know that. Both on Uber and Lyft, I have received no negative feedback so far, yet on Uber I am on 4.78 and on Lyft, 4.81. Any revengeful rating of 1 star, the rating drops from an "awesome" 4.81 to a "risk of deactivation" 4.59. Which is stupid.

The systems should only use complete feedbacks in order to decide to fire a driver. Stars can be retaliatory and not show any ounce of fairness, yet Uber and Lyft see them as great reasons to take your income away.


----------



## Grape6 (Nov 5, 2017)

I agree. The ratings system is flawed and should be abolished.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

How about ratings of positive, negative, and neutral. Your score would be a percentage.


----------



## kingstonB (Nov 9, 2017)

“Uber uses driver ratings to create an average rating for each driver. And if a driver’s rating slips below a certain amount, they’re booted off Uber.” The standard level of average ratings for Uber drivers varies per city, but if a driver’s rating falls below the expected amount, they can be deactivated.

I know I’m not the only one who didn’t think much of rating Uber drivers before now. Chances are, you haven’t put a lot of thought into the rating too. But the ratings you give the drivers are very important because it determines whether Uber will retain them or not, after a period of time. lol


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Fargle said:


> How about ratings of positive, negative, and neutral. Your score would be a percentage.


This!


----------



## Uberglenn (Jan 18, 2017)

The way it should be is that if a rider doesn't rate you it should be automatic 5 stars. We all know that most riders don't rate,this would solve all problems pertaining to ratings.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

espizarro83 said:


> It is not practical anymore. Let's see:
> 
> Perhaps, at the beginning, people were hyped with ridesharing, especially after decades of having to deal with rude cab drivers. The excitemente made lots of riders to rate their drivers, therefore many veterans today have steady good ratings.
> 
> ...


What are you talking about man?? Makes no sense? Ratings are there for one reason: Accountability. It makes the driver and rider accountable on both sides to give a good ride. You probably haven't been with Uber long but in the beginning riders never got rated and because of this riders would act a lot more reckless and disrespectful because they had no repercussions. Ratings help keep drivers and riders in line. Why do you think cabbies are so rude? Because there's no consequences for there actions, so if they give a bad ride they don't care because they don't get rated or have to answer why they gave a bad ride. If you got rid of the ratings system. Then no one would feel the need to hold the other one accountable.

To be honest if your a driver or a rider with more then 50 rides under your belt and can't manage above a 4.8 then your doing something wrong. Either your not a smooth driver or you don't make passengers feel comfortable with you or you don't take care of your car. I have 3k rides and have a 4.97 and have never had my rating fall below a 4.9 and I don't do anything special. I'm polite I give a good and smooth ride and I always keep my ride clean..and all these things take minimal effort. The only drivers who worry about ratings are those who have a bad rating. Instead of blaming the rating system or the passengers just look in the mirror and do some self evaluation.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

These threads remind me of the kids in HS who claimed that the SATs were unfair and needed to be abolished. The people with high scores never thought the tests were unfair.


----------



## Uberglenn (Jan 18, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> What are you talking about man?? Makes no sense? Ratings are there for one reason: Accountability. It makes the driver and rider accountable on both sides to give a good ride. You probably haven't been with Uber long but in the beginning riders never got rated and because of this riders would act a lot more reckless and disrespectful because they had no repercussions. Ratings help keep drivers and riders in line. Why do you think cabbies are so rude? Because there's no consequences for there actions, so if they give a bad ride they don't care because they don't get rated or have to answer why they gave a bad ride. If you got rid of the ratings system. Then no one would feel the need to hold the other one accountable.
> 
> To be honest if your a driver or a rider with more then 50 rides under your belt and can't manage above a 4.8 then your doing something wrong. Either your not a smooth driver or you don't make passengers feel comfortable with you or you don't take care of your car. I have 3k rides and have a 4.97 and have never had my rating fall below a 4.9 and I don't do anything special. I'm polite I give a good and smooth ride and I always keep my ride clean..and all these things take minimal effort. The only drivers who worry about ratings are those who have a bad rating. Instead of blaming the rating system or the passengers just look in the mirror and do some self evaluation.


3000 rides with a 4.97 that's a load of crap.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uberglenn said:


> 3000 rides with a 4.97 that's a load of crap.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Uberglenn said:


> 3000 rides with a 4.97 that's a load of crap.


Here's your load of crap


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Let's just agree that some of us have a lot of vindictive assholes for customers.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Fargle said:


> Let's just agree that some of us have a lot of vindictive assholes for customers.


All of us get asshole customers. Some of us are better at keeping them happy. This is a customer service job. A lot of drivers don't know that.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

no ratings? what does a passenger do for great service then? just badges?


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

When Uber first started out, the risk of deactivation was below 4.7, then it became 4.6, now it's 4.5. If you can't stay above 4.5, you're doing something wrong. Even then, Uber is not quick to deactivate for ratings, for some reason they seem more concerned with driver cancellations than ratings.

When Lyft first started was 4.8, along the way they lowered it to 4.6.

Those changes were based on what OP describes, rideshare is now an part of everyday life not a novelty like in 2013. The rates are also dirt cheap now unlike at the beginning.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I have to say that with Uber it is getting better in regards to ratings. The latest change for example to not show the passenger their updated rating until they first rate the driver has promise. Also Uber has said that they will disregard bad ratings from passengers who always rate drivers low. These are positive changes.



> There are tons of unfair reasons to give someone 1 star and both companies should know that. Both on Uber and Lyft, I have received no negative feedback so far, yet on Uber I am on 4.78 and on Lyft, 4.81. Any revengeful rating of 1 star, the rating drops from an "awesome" 4.81 to a "risk of deactivation" 4.59. Which is stupid.


My advice: If you are above 4.75 then don't even worry about the ratings. There is no risk of deactivation for you due to ratings. The more rides you get the less effect one bad rating has on you.

The only reason I pay attention to the ratings is because I personally choose not to service areas (and times of day) where passengers rate me low. It is not due to ratings (I'm 4.93 on Uber with 1500 rides) but because I am worried about false reports and accusations. To me someone who will rate me 1* for no reason is dangerous in multiple ways and I'd rather not take them. If they will do that then they are prone to doing other things too such as false reports or violence.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I have to say that with Uber it is getting better in regards to ratings. The latest change for example to not show the passenger their updated rating until they first rate the driver has promise. Also Uber has said that they will disregard bad ratings from passengers who always rate drivers low. These are positive changes.
> 
> My advice: If you are above 4.75 then don't even worry about the ratings. There is no risk of deactivation for you due to ratings. The more rides you get the less effect one bad rating has on you.
> 
> The only reason I pay attention to the ratings is because I personally choose not to service areas (and times of day) where passengers rate me low. It is not due to ratings (I'm 4.93 on Uber with 1500 rides) but because I am worried about false reports and accusations. To me someone who will rate me 1* for no reason is dangerous in multiple ways and I'd rather not take them. If they will do that then they are prone to doing other things too such as false reports or violence.


If your worried about false reports and accusations then that is what a dash cam is for..I'm sure with 1500 rides you probably already knew this and have one by now.


----------



## PhillyB (Dec 12, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> What are you talking about man?? Makes no sense? Ratings are there for one reason: Accountability. It makes the driver and rider accountable on both sides to give a good ride. You probably haven't been with Uber long but in the beginning riders never got rated and because of this riders would act a lot more reckless and disrespectful because they had no repercussions. Ratings help keep drivers and riders in line. Why do you think cabbies are so rude? Because there's no consequences for there actions, so if they give a bad ride they don't care because they don't get rated or have to answer why they gave a bad ride. If you got rid of the ratings system. Then no one would feel the need to hold the other one accountable.
> 
> To be honest if your a driver or a rider with more then 50 rides under your belt and can't manage above a 4.8 then your doing something wrong. Either your not a smooth driver or you don't make passengers feel comfortable with you or you don't take care of your car. I have 3k rides and have a 4.97 and have never had my rating fall below a 4.9 and I don't do anything special. I'm polite I give a good and smooth ride and I always keep my ride clean..and all these things take minimal effort. The only drivers who worry about ratings are those who have a bad rating. Instead of blaming the rating system or the passengers just look in the mirror and do some self evaluation.


Naw. I disagree. I do all of those things and my rating is a 4.5. People who have been nobodies all their lives finally get a chance to have an opinion and now they take it too far. Also, most passengers don't know that 4stars is bad in Lyft world. I've been told by passengers that I am a great driver and we have great conversations.



CJfrom619 said:


> View attachment 178328
> 
> Here's your load of crap


Let me ride with the greats to see what separates y'all from the rest...


----------



## over & done (Jun 25, 2017)

I don't know where your driving to get 4.97 with 3000 rides . I'll bet you don't drive around a poorer class of riders . As far as the rating system goes , it is most definitely flawed ! You must give a rating immediately after the ride , yet a rider has days to respond . Really ? Give me a couple of days to rate ! After I check out the mess the rider left . Or think about the comment they made , or their arrogance . As soon as they get out , they check their rating ! But for you , you have to wait to see if they feel like rating you or just let it go ! Their mood may change the next day , through no fault of yours . It is flawed ! 
Over


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't care about ratings beyond continuing to allow me to accept rides. A much more efficient rating would be answering one question:

Would you ride with this driver again?

If the answer is YES, then the driver stays in your "POOL" of acceptable drivers
If the answer is NO, then that driver is removed from your "POOL" or acceptable drivers.

If a driver isn't in your pool of acceptable drivers then they won't receive your requests. This will thin the poor drivers quickly to keep them accountable and encourage all drivers to give a good overall experience.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> no ratings? what does a passenger do for great service then? just badges?


Cash tip?


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

It is illegal for uber/Lyft to deactivate because you are an independent contractor. If they decactivate you you are entitled to unemployment insurance (as per an sf case). Dept of labor determined we do fall into category of employee because Uber/lyft control when and where we drive via not telling us destination


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

nash801 said:


> It is illegal for uber/Lyft to deactivate because you are so independent contractor. If they decactivate you you are entitled to unemployment insurance (as per an sf case)


 no&no


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> no&no


Yes and yes.

Although I have no problem with them deactivating for serious things like driving drunk etc


----------



## mikewithebike (Dec 24, 2015)

Considering that rating a driver is not a requirement of Pax, as far as I'm concerned driver's ratings don't mean squat. Especially here @ the Jersey shore...


----------

